

Shown HN: An example of how to lie and get backlinks.  - bdclimber14

I'm a member business in an organization called Local First Arizona (www.localfirstaz.com), an advocate group for supporting local businesses that apparently has devised a deceitful way to grow their SEO.<p>I just received their letter for an annual renewal. There is a section entitled "How to Improve your Own Ranking on Google and Others" with the following text:<p>"Did you know - By linking your web site to us, you improve Your Ranking? So when someone searches Google, we and you have a better chance to be listed at the TOP of the page and not the bottom [...]" It goes on to include information on how to setup a link with the proper anchor text or banner image.<p>Now I'm no SEO expert, but last time I checked Google doesn't give you jack for linking out to other pages. If anything your ranking is diluted. However, their several thousand, technology challenged, small business members <i>will</i> jump at the chance to get all that Google juice on the interwebs.<p>I really haven't decided if I think this clever or dishonest.
======
minalecs
dishonest and should be reported.

~~~
bdclimber14
I'll probably call them out on my blog, maybe even send an email to their
director first. It's a little more complicated because of politics and
personal relationships, but it won't stop it.

